# Mcs



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2020)

How to avoid legal issues putting a lien on a property through mcs for a chargeback


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

For starters, NEVER sign a contract that takes your right to lien away. Liens are a right written into most state laws that allow you some recourse when someone refuses to pay for your properly completed goods and services. Can you still file a lien if you signed that contract? Ask a lawyer.


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

I would say it depends on how much money you are talking about. My guess is a good lawyer can get you the money you or owed. The question is are you willing to split that money with a lawyer to get a portion of it back. 

I am afraid since MCS can not make their payments on their own debt this is going to be common now.


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

crender said:


> I would say it depends on how much money you are talking about. My guess is a good lawyer can get you the money you or owed.
> 
> The question is are you willing to split that money with a lawyer to get a portion of it back.
> 
> ...


Can someone put a lien on your property without a contract?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

RobertHuffman60 said:


> Can someone put a lien on your property without a contract?


I suppose it depends on if that someone completed some work on your property. I know the state I live in allows it without a written contract in place. However, I can't just wonder by your place and decide to file a lien. If I tried something like that, I think it would be easy for you to convince a judge (or anyone else) that I'm a fraud.

Did someone complete work on your property? Did you pay them in full? Did they file a lien?


----------

